# Who /what / where is "Divi Resorts"?



## theo (Jan 14, 2016)

We've never visited or heard of "Divi Resorts", but in recent weeks we've received multiple phone calls from someone from (...or *claiming* to be from) "Divi Resorts".

I don't stay on the line long enough to bother to listen to the spiel, whatever it may be, and polite requests to cease future calls seem not to be honored. 

In any case, I'm just idly curious whether "Divi Resorts" is a Caribbean chain or specific facility and / or management company--- or a pizza parlor?


----------



## Bwolf (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm baffled, Theo.  Did you do an internet search?  I know you have internet, you post here.


----------



## taterhed (Jan 14, 2016)

I have no idea who called you, but Divi is real.  Nice little places in the islands.

http://www.diviresorts.com/


----------



## theo (Jan 14, 2016)

Bwolf said:


> I'm baffled, Theo.  Did you do an internet search?  I know you have internet, you post here.



 I had indeed "Googled" Divi Resorts before posting, prompting my (perhaps poorly phrased and with a weak attempt at humor) inquiry in this Caribbean forum.

Sorry to "baffle" you. My question should perhaps instead have been "How on would a Carribbean based resort chain I've never contacted or ever previously encountered at any time or in any way somehow obtain my (unlisted and unpublished for decades now) home phone number to then call me (by name), multiple times?

No matter anyhow, I guess, as I certainly know how to *both* pick the phone up *and* put it back down (...Click).


----------



## falmouth3 (Jan 14, 2016)

Although you probably didn't do it, having an unlisted number, sometimes you enter a contest or questionnaire and enter your phone number.  But it's a contest to expand sales contacts.  And those lists get sold.

At home and travel shows, they are always trying to get people to enter a contest to win a vacation, but they are always associated with time shares.  I carefully check to see who the sponsor is before entering any drawing.


----------



## theo (Jan 14, 2016)

falmouth3 said:


> Although you probably didn't do it, having an unlisted number, sometimes you enter a contest or questionnaire and enter your phone number.  But it's a contest to expand sales contacts.  And those lists get sold.
> 
> At home and travel shows, they are always trying to get people to enter a contest to win a vacation, but they are always associated with time shares.  I carefully check to see who the sponsor is before entering any drawing.



I'm sure you're right, but I hope that I'm a bit smarter than that. I don't participate in sweepstakes or contests and don't ever provide my home phone outside of family and close friends, relying on my cell phone number for all other matters.

No harm or foul; I'm confident that even the most persistent callers eventually tire of hearing "Click" as the only response to their unwelcome intrusion.


----------



## taterhed (Jan 14, 2016)

I do love my VOIP for one reason:  log-on, click on the number, select "play message" and that caller forever gets "I'm sorry, this number is no longer in service"

It's a great trick to have your number scratched out on the old call sheets!


----------



## shar (Jan 17, 2016)

Divi resorts is actually based in North Carolina and has resorts across the Carib..  We have owned at Divi since 1997 and have never had a telephone call from them.  I wonder if it was really Divi calling you????  So many scams out there these days.

Shar


----------



## dotnetnerd (Jan 17, 2016)

taterhed said:


> I do love my VOIP for one reason:  log-on, click on the number, select "play message" and that caller forever gets "I'm sorry, this number is no longer in service"
> 
> It's a great trick to have your number scratched out on the old call sheets!



Meh. I introduce telemarketers to my good friend  Lenny


----------



## topmom101 (Jan 18, 2016)

I am a Divi Resort owner, Divi Phoenix in Aruba, and yes, they are relentlessly calling owners trying to sell/switch to the point system.  I have politely told them on two occasions I wasn't interested, but as I said, they are relentless. Now, I just hang up.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 18, 2016)

theo said:


> I'm sure you're right, but I hope that I'm a bit smarter than that. I don't participate in sweepstakes or contests and don't ever provide my home phone outside of family and close friends, relying on my cell phone number for all other matters.
> 
> No harm or foul; I'm confident that even the most persistent callers eventually tire of hearing "Click" as the only response to their unwelcome intrusion.



Thanks for sharing your comments. We are also receiving telephone calls every date from telemarketer firms in Fl & SC. We are also following your rules; no one outside of family, friends & doctor's have our private telephone numbers & cell numbers.

We are also on the DO Not Call Register. 

We do not answer our telephone unless it is a friend, family member or a doctor.

Bluewater Resorts in Hilton Head Please stop calling.


----------

